# Why I am leaving



## victor_rambo (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, I just came back to tell you guys why I am leaving the forum.
Because I am tired of begging for improvements.

In the past week, we all have seen so many threads complaining about the ways things are going on in the forum. Some useful features are disabled suddenly without any purpose. Or new bugs are released.

Who do you think has brought the TDF to its glory? Is it the 6 administrators? No, its *YOU* members who have contributed your time and effort to answer threads in this forums and help out people.

After doing so much for the forum, do you think you should be required to BEG? Atleast I don't think so. Not a single admin has the time to reply. But they do have time to modify the forum for ads and themes purposes. We are the "most active members", not "beggars". So I think we must self-respectfully leave the forum instead of begging so badly for what we deserve in the first place.

Remember, the more desperate you appear to them, the more they will make you beg. Now its time for you to show what you are. Are you a self-respecting worthy member or a beggar?

Thank you.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh man, that can't be any reason to leave, that's tad foolish too.


----------



## krates (Mar 20, 2009)

^^^ no one is listening buddy.. get used to the circumstances.. they are not going to pay heed.. i agree with you.. that is why i have started making sarcastic threads in thinkdigit about it only ... i want improvements too.. but due to stupid management i am not going to leave my frnds out here..

you have many frnds in school and if the school management is not proper so you will leave the school ?? i won't as it is my frnds who are important not the school 

well if my frnds will leave i will do the same LEAVE !!!

this forum has lost all it's glory... 

*if till 31st they will not make any improvements i am leaving till they improve the forum....*

Kalpik is the only mod i found active and some it waznt me and hitbox... hope they will convey this message..

And Anorion i think you should take some steps to improve the forum or else this forum will loose all its important members..


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 20, 2009)

^May be thats foolish. But I can't live on begging.
I am self-respecting and I like things that way.
Those who want to beg can continue to beg, beg and beg.


----------



## User Name (Mar 20, 2009)

For the reason i left the other techno forum (ch!p-!ind!a)


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Mar 20, 2009)

+1, rohan is right...am off too...will b back when there really is some improvement on this forum, else it really useless...so long TDF!


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 20, 2009)

krates said:


> ^^^ no one is listening buddy.. get used to the circumstances.. they are not going to pay heed.. i agree with you.. that is why i have started making sarcastic threads in thinkdigit about it only ... i want improvements too.. but due to stupid management i am not going to leave my frnds out here..


Yeah, thats how everyone thinks. We all can beg unitedly but we all can't leave the forum unitedly, right? We all can register at some different forum and enjoy there without bothering the super-busy admins here.



> *if till 31st they will not make any improvements i am leaving till they improve the forum....*


Nothing will happen.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Mar 20, 2009)

EDIT: double posted  (quick reply is not wrking again!!!)


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2009)

Well...what he is saying is right. I agree with him. I don't care if anyone else agree with us or not.

I am too leaving this forum until I see the improvements which was promised to us.


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2009)

Well...what he is saying is right. I agree with him. I don't care if anyone else agree with us or not.

I am too leaving this forum until I see the improvements which was promised to us.


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 20, 2009)

I have also lost my interest in TDF


----------



## eggman (Mar 20, 2009)

^^Ghanta kuch imrovement hoga!!!
Why didn't your posts merge?
Man this forum is going down!


----------



## krates (Mar 20, 2009)

^^^ down it's already below sewer lines ... it will get into earth core soon...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2009)

Do you think any of the admins actually care whether we stay or go? For them, the forum is just a source of milking more money through ads.


----------



## utsav (Mar 20, 2009)

krates said:


> ^^^ down it's already below sewer lines ... it will get into earth core soon...



And will melt wid magma


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 20, 2009)

Why is everyone after the admins/mods? Why don't people point out the fact that this forum is going down BECAUSE of the quality of posts and members??!! How many useless, offtopic, oh-i-got-ditched-by-someone, love-failure, how-to-commit-suicide, which-is-your-fav-$e><-position, i-am-the-smartest kind of posts haf we seen? And how many good posts like Tutorials on something, a really in-depth review haf we seen in the past year or so?

Think about it. If you were here since a long time ago (when we were on phpBB) you'd haf known that the forum related problems that we face now are nothing compared to those days! Wake up, don't pass on the blame to admins/mods. Each one of us (including me) is equally responsible for the state of the forum today.

I've been here since a long long time, prolly longer than any active admin or mod on this forum. I've seen the forum go thru various phases. A forum is judged good or bad not entirely by the mods, its the members who haf the greatest influence in making or breaking it. Don't you all think we should do something ourselves to make this forum a better place? Do you all not agree on this?


----------



## Rahim (Mar 20, 2009)

I wont leave this forum though will be less active from now on.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2009)

^ ^ ^ I dunno about others, but I just want the technical issues plaguing this forum to be sorted out.


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 20, 2009)

@ infra_red_dude
If the server won't load 75% of the times, how can some one post?


----------



## eggman (Mar 20, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> Why is everyone after the admins/mods? Why don't people point out the fact that this forum is going down BECAUSE of the quality of posts and members??!! How many useless, offtopic, oh-i-got-ditched-by-someone, love-failure, how-to-commit-suicide, which-is-your-fav-$e><-position, i-am-the-smartest kind of posts haf we seen? And how many good posts like Tutorials on something, a really in-depth review haf we seen in the past year or so?
> 
> Think about it. If you were here since a long time ago (when we were on phpBB) you'd haf known that the forum related problems that we face now are nothing compared to those days! Wake up, don't pass on the blame to admins/mods. Each one of us (including me) is equally responsible for the state of the forum today.
> 
> I've been here since a long long time, prolly longer than any active admin or mod on this forum. I've seen the forum go thru various phases. A forum is judged good or bad not entirely by the mods, its the members who haf the greatest influence in making or breaking it. Don't you all think we should do something ourselves to make this forum a better place? Do you all not agree on this?



How are members responsible for the ever increasing Technical Problems that this forum is having and how anyone but mods/admin can solve it?


----------



## Rahim (Mar 20, 2009)

@Anirudh: You are missing the point completely. We need fast servers. We complain about disabling features whenever they,  whoever manages this forum wants , forums being offline way too many times. Basically consistency is missing


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree with Rohan regarding server downtimes. I dunno about you guys but that rarely happens to me. Maybe because I'm not that regular on the forums.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


eggman said:


> How are members responsible for the ever increasing Technical Problems that this forum is having and how anyone but mods/admin can solve it?


Where did I ever say that forum members are responsible for the Technical issues?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 20, 2009)

First I thought you were leaving the forum for 9 months(becoz of your very popular thread)  But you are right this forum is getting worse.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 20, 2009)

@infra_red_dude
Dude, we are complaining about the bugs not thread qualities.
Today isn't the first time we've put these issues in-front of Admins/Mods. Seriously MODS don't come into picture as they are nothing but super users with some level of authority.
Do, u think low quality of threads create BUGs shock. We are pissed of bugs that the forum is producing everyday.

And about contribution, u used to post tutorials previously. Which is d latest contribution from u?
Tarey_g posted about his firefox extension.
Some dude (can't recall name) posted in depth review of Zenith lappy yesterday.
If I go on, I would be insulting the rest for ignoring them.

Those who left, they had to. None is going to be here forever. The mantle had to be passed on to next gen. 

If u don't remember, let me remind u, after discusing with MODs and Admins Kalpik started the "Forum Improvements Suggestion" thread. We filled it with bugs, suggestions, particular problems were shown with screenshots. We were promised a resolution. BUT, nothing happened. Oh no, it did happenm. We got more bugs. 
Search function is now even crappier.
Quick Reply not working
Forum Jump removed.
Online user list removed.
No. of Users viewing a section removed.

So, what do u say? We are crying for no reason. 

And, if u don't know. Let me remind u that, Rohanm, Kalpik and a few others told, if given a chance (authority) they can fix the bugs. Neither they were given a chance nor the Digit mgmt. took any steps.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Eggjactly!!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 20, 2009)

*"This forum requires that you wait 120 seconds between searches. Please try again in 88 seconds."*


----------



## Pat (Mar 20, 2009)

Lol!!


----------



## eggman (Mar 20, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> *"This forum requires that you wait 120 seconds between searches. Please try again in 88 seconds."*



i bet you got the problem first time around!!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 20, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> @infra_red_dude
> Dude, we are complaining about the bugs not thread qualities.
> Today isn't the first time we've put these issues in-front of Admins/Mods. Seriously MODS don't come into picture as they are nothing but super users with some level of authority.
> Do, u think low quality of threads create BUGs shock. We are pissed of bugs that the forum is producing everyday.
> ...


1) If you read my post I have never denied about the complaints regarding the technical issues, I agree with Rohan (as I said in my last post). I feel that the quality of posts has stooped to an unimaginable level at Thinkdigit Forums.

2) I said the same thing that compared to shitty posts there are very few useful posts and all (including me) are to be blamed for this.

3) As I've said before I agree on the technical issue part. But since I'm not that frequent now (I'm sorry for that), I don't feel the pinch. I am complaining about the quality of posts since thats what matters me.

But believe me guys, the technical issues faced today are just small ones compared to what the forum has seen (But that doesn't mean we should be happy and not do anything about it )


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 20, 2009)

eggman said:


> i bet you got the problem first time around!!!



No lol yeh problem toh saddiyon se chali aa rahi hai.Yeh toh digit forum ke puraane riti riwaaz hai jo ab khul khulke sabke saamne aa rahe hai.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2009)

Apart from the search thingy, there's the 30 sec wait between 2 posts (although it would be the first time you're posting), duplicate of a post made in the last XX seconds (although it's your only post), errors occured with your submission (although the post gets submitted) etc etc etc.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 20, 2009)

I really don't see why everyone always start pointing fingers at mods each and every time someone starts a thread about the forum. Regardless of who is an mod and who is active the forums are kept pretty neat. The only time I've seen alot of spam or unwanted ads is in the early morning. 


> Wake up, don't pass on the blame to admins/mods. Each one of us (including me) is equally responsible for the state of the forum today.


This unfortunately is the exact truth. If you were to make a scale based on the quality threads created ages ago and now judge the forum by that norm you would be surprised to find that the threads wouldn't even qualify to fit in its league.

That said, one could argue that why waste my time on a forum where no one cares to listen to my opinion. Why not another forum where everything works fine or bugs are sorted out quickly. Personally I hate that this forum still has the "el cheapo" look and I thank Amitava for making that stylish add in or whatever its called to make Digit look much cleaner. I just hope that the admins no matter how busy you are actually find the time to do the needed and resolve some of the issues on the forums. 

Raaabo , if you happen to read this I'm just quoting what you said on the editorial. 


> "Digit, as a brand, is headed towards fulfilling all the needs that our rather large famly has been demanding."





> "We're not just adding value to the magazine , but online, and to the DVD as well"


Take a look at the needs of the family members who frequent this forum and please do the needed. I hope you continue to add value to the online segment of Digit and thus make it a much more cozy place for its users.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 20, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> *"This forum requires that you wait 120 seconds between searches.Please try again in 88 seconds."*



The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 1 characters.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


gaurav_indian said:


> *"This forum requires that you wait 120 seconds between searches.Please try again in 88 seconds."*



The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 1 characters.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2009)

I think I understand now why they removed the online users thingy. Probably so that the users wouldn't pester the admins for these changes, like they used to in case they saw any of the admins online.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 20, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 1 characters.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...


WTF??!!


----------



## eggman (Mar 21, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> No lol yeh problem toh saddiyon se chali aa rahi hai.Yeh toh digit forum ke puraane riti riwaaz hai jo ab khul khulke sabke saamne aa rahe hai.



No I meant during the first search !


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 21, 2009)

@gaurav, the search thingy is new. I've already posted with screenshot on the Forum Improvements Thread the day I encountered it.
Believe me, it was never there. Bcz, in office I log-in here @10.30 and log-off @7PM.
Between this time, I do only "New Posts", even within a 10 sec. interval. And I had made it a habit of clicking the link. 
Thus I'm pissed off now to b in hold.


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2009)

I just come on the forum to visit 2 threads -
the Football and the UrT threads.

I'm also leaving the forum anyways and many more are also thinking to do the same. Soon we UrT players will get our own server and we will not require this forum any more for getting in touch with each other to play the game.

*@infra_red_dude*
I will agree that some people are after admins and mods which is not right but they are actually frustrated.  Whenever anyone thinks of opening the Tutorial, QnA & Troubleshooting forums so that he can help others, he is always *'waiting for reply.'* So, how can he help other people?

I can't describe how difficult it has been browsing the forum on a mobile without the forum jump drop-down menu.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 21, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> WTF??!!



well when i try to quote some post i get this error.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 21, 2009)

As long as its just not a quote of the above post and contains at least one character you wont get that error.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 21, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> *@infra_red_dude*
> I will agree that some people are after admins and mods which is not right but they are actually frustrated.  Whenever anyone thinks of opening the Tutorial, QnA & Troubleshooting forums so that he can help others, he is always *'waiting for reply.'* So, how can he help other people?


Maybe its just me, apart from the 'widely known issues' (The quick reply error, the visitor's message error), I face no issues with the forum. But then I'm not that frequent hence it makes sense to me. Thus you guys are the right people to highlight this issue which I agree must not be the case with a well-respected forum like TDF. 

I'm sorry, I don't get what you mean by 'waiting for reply'.



sekhar_xxx said:


> well when i try to quote some post i get this error.





FilledVoid said:


> As long as its just not a quote of the above post and contains at least one character you wont get that error.


Rightly explained by FilledVoid. 

I've never gotten this error. Learn the proper use and then criticize.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 21, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> Rightly explained by FilledVoid.
> 
> I've never error gotten this error. Learn the proper use and then criticize.


Agreed.

If u quote something, that doesn't come as an input.


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> I'm sorry, I don't get what you mean by 'waiting for reply'.


Pages take ages to load.

Sometimes this continues for a very long time, and I've to call my forum friends and verify from them whether are they also facing the same problem and they too face it.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 21, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Pages take ages to load.
> 
> Sometimes this continues for a very long time, and I've to call my forum friends and verify from them whether are they also facing the same problem and they too face it.


Yes, thats why I said that people like you who frequent the forum are the right people to highlight these issues.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 21, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> Rightly explained by FilledVoid.
> 
> I've never gotten this error. Learn the proper use and then criticize.




well am sorry then...thanx for pointing the mistake.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 21, 2009)

@Infra: It's been highlighted time & again. But it's very odd that no one seems to give a rat's ass anymore. I have been here for quite a long time & have never experienced these issues when it was phpBB layout. Infra I supposed you know those days better. It used to be a simplistic look & had next to zero issues. There were rarely any load times for this forum. I could refresh in & out within seconds. That too with an internet speed of 128KBps. Now I have a 2Mbps line & that's still not enough to load/refresh this site?  Is that how it's supposed to work out?  Try heading into the "Must watch movies recommended by ThinkDigitians" thread. It takes forever to get into the thread, replying to anything is another nightmare. 

To be honest, I don't want this stylish Vbulletin look or anything like that. I would rather prefer the old & well sort out phpBB look any day. If admins atleast responded in someway to any of these threads, then there would be a 2 way communication. Else it would just be us highlighting & echoing it back to ourselves. Don't mean to compare but take TechEncalve forum as an example. It's perhaps the most well managed & proper Indian Tech forum that I have seen. Every mod & every freakin' admin seems to have equal amount of interest in the smooth functioning of the forum. They have special sections dedicated to improvement/feedback of the forum. 

A request to the Admins, please respond to the ongoing issues, else god forbid, it may meet the same fate as Skoar once did, A spam infested dungeon.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 21, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> @Infra: It's been highlighted time & again. But it's very odd that no one seems to give a rat's ass anymore. I have been here for quite a long time & have never experienced these issues when it was phpBB layout. Infra I supposed you know those days better. It used to be a simplistic look & had next to zero issues. There were rarely any load times for this forum. I could refresh in & out within seconds. That too with an internet speed of 128KBps. Now I have a 2Mbps line & that's still not enough to load/refresh this site?  Is that how it's supposed to work out?  Try heading into the "Must watch movies recommended by ThinkDigitians" thread. It takes forever to get into the thread, replying to anything is another nightmare.
> 
> To be honest, I don't want this stylish Vbulletin look or anything like that. I would rather prefer the old & well sort out phpBB look any day. If admins atleast responded in someway to any of these threads, then there would be a 2 way communication. Else it would just be us highlighting & echoing it back to ourselves. Don't mean to compare but take TechEncalve forum as an example. It's perhaps the most well managed & proper Indian Tech forum that I have seen. Every mod & every freakin' admin seems to have equal amount of interest in the smooth functioning of the forum. They have special sections dedicated to improvement/feedback of the forum.
> 
> A request to the Admins, please respond to the ongoing issues, else god forbid, it may meet the same fate as Skoar once did, A spam infested dungeon.


I've never ever said that the Technical issues be ignored. All I am saying is that I don't face these issues hence my comments don't count which makes you, forum regulars, the right people to highlight these issues. I am pointing out the degraded quality of posts and the fact that its wrong to point fingers at mods/admins for everything (not in the case of technical issues tho! Coz its only the admins who can handle it).


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 21, 2009)

If anyone (especially mods) has the admins phone number then you can try calling him up saying that its an 'emergency situation'.

Anyway, I personally don't have any hopes with this forum but I can't believe this either, 6 admins and no one does anything about any of the forum issues.

Seriously lame!!


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 21, 2009)

I guess admins are reading this (if at all) with a pinch of salt!

 None of us are paying for this service. We  don't own what we don't pay. Maintaining a forum costs real money. If we are so much concerned about this forum let us dig out some contact details (at the digit) and meet those guys. Ranting, cat fighting, quoting each other, WTFing, WTHing, LOLing, ROFLing, OMGFLing, XYZing at each other will not help. Last thread on almost the same topic went way off the mark (and had to be finally locked). The second thread on "suggestions" is bulging like Bappi Lahiri's waist (without any action).

If someone wants to rant they are free to do so (thats what these forums are all about). If someone wants to leave they are free to do so. As long as the forum is live people will keep on coming.There will still be people to help out in "Open Source". There will still be people to recommend a mobile. There will still be people to review the gadgets. There will still be people to post random news. 

If you guys don't believe me visit this forum again after 6 months.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 21, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> I've never ever said that the Technical issues be ignored. All I am saying is that I don't face these issues hence my comments don't count which makes you, forum regulars, the right people to highlight these issues. I am pointing out the degraded quality of posts and the fact that its wrong to point fingers at mods/admins for everything (not in the case of technical issues tho! Coz its only the admins who can handle it).


I understand what you're trying to convey but, you need to realise is that the technical issue need to be sorted out first. I have never blamed any admin or mod. I am well aware that mods don't play a role in fixing up the forums technical loopholes. They can surely clean up other mess like the spam & unwanted threads. That is well taken care off till some extent. But the major concern still stands with technical aspect taking centre stage here. Unless they are addressed, the forum will have a hard time managing it's active user base.


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 21, 2009)

> Search function is now even crappier.
> Quick Reply not working
> Forum Jump removed.
> Online user list removed.
> No. of Users viewing a section removed.





> Search function is now even crappier.
> Quick Reply not working
> Forum Jump removed.
> Online user list removed.
> No. of Users viewing a section removed.



*Double quoted for emphasizing..*

I am sure this this is gonna be a Double post.. STUPID BUG!

If these guys cant get rid of bugs, what can they do? Duh!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> Search function is now even crappier.
> Quick Reply not working
> Forum Jump removed.
> Online user list removed.
> No. of Users viewing a section removed.





> Search function is now even crappier.
> Quick Reply not working
> Forum Jump removed.
> Online user list removed.
> No. of Users viewing a section removed.



*Double quoted for emphasizing..*

I am sure this this is gonna be a Double post.. STUPID BUG!

If these guys cant get rid of bugs, what can they do? Duh!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
AND The 'Edit' button doesnt work for me most of the times..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
AND The 'Edit' button doesnt work for me most of the times..


----------



## utsav (Mar 21, 2009)

naya pHOrum banate hai aur usme post karte hain .lets start QUIT TDF movement


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 21, 2009)

^^Paisa kya khet me ugaoge???? 

On topic: Ummm... guys, did you know that the online users list has not been disabled??? It's just been removed from the front page. It is only accessible by the members. Click Quick Links>Who's Online. Duh!


----------



## utsav (Mar 21, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> ^^Paisa kya khet me ugaoge????



Kyu kitne paise lagte hai bhai? Yaar i know how much money is required and that can be easily covered by adding few text ads .


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 21, 2009)

Well , some ppl tried it (*forum.techspot.in) . but sadly didn't achieve what was expected.

I am still here because of old friends. Otherwise TE is far better option.


----------



## chinmay (Mar 21, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> Well , some ppl tried it (*forum.techspot.in) . but sadly didn't achieve what was expected.
> 
> I am still here because of old friends. Otherwise TE is far better option.



+1

Although, most of my old friends have moved on too.

I mostly lurk around at times because I am active on IRC.


----------



## chinmay (Mar 21, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> Well , some ppl tried it (*forum.techspot.in) . but sadly didn't achieve what was expected.
> 
> I am still here because of old friends. Otherwise TE is far better option.



+1

Although, most of my old friends have moved on too.

I mostly lurk around at times because I am active on IRC.


----------



## pimpom (Mar 21, 2009)

Personally, I am not leaving this forum for good - yet - because I've become less and less regular here anyway, sometimes being absent for months. Therefore, the technical issues are more of a minor annoyance to me.

OTOH, I can well understand and sympathise with the frustration of those for whom the forum is a major part of their social and technical activities.

A comparison can be made with the ever-late delivery of subscriber copies of the magazine. Many of us complained till we were blue in the face, but it didn't do any good and subscriber copies always arrived much later than newsstand copies. That is why I have stopped subscribing for the past one year. When they sent a renewal reminder, I stated once more my reasons for not renewing, but got no response. Now I don't even buy the mag from a newsstand.

Someone said earlier that we are not paying for the forum (and, by implication, that the admins have no obligation to us). I respectfully beg to disagree. The forum was started and became known because of the magazine. The magazine exists because people buy it.

Sure, ads pay for part of the cost of publishing the mag and maintaning the forum. But will they get any advertisements if no one buys the mag or participates in the forum? *NO*. We are ultimately the ones who make the mag and the forum a successful business enterprise. Therefore, they have a BIG obligation to redress any reasonable complaint we have.


----------



## krates (Mar 21, 2009)

hmmm.. i find some improvement in page loading time...


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 21, 2009)

^Wat?
After trying 6 times since morning, I was able to Log-in now...


----------



## girish.g (Mar 21, 2009)

lets kick the admins square in the nuts and migrate to another forum.
because of the lack of forum jump i have lost money on mobile office navigating through the forum and having to refresh every time after posting i am losing comparetively more money while opening the forum. who's gonna compensate for that ??


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 21, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> If anyone (especially mods) has the admins phone number then you can try calling him up saying that its an 'emergency situation'.
> 
> Anyway, I personally don't have any hopes with this forum but I can't believe this either, 6 admins and no one does anything about any of the forum issues.
> 
> Seriously lame!!



+1. I agree with you. 6 admins who are the makers of the #1 Technology Magazine is ignoring their official website. Really sad!!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 21, 2009)

Will remain here till the forum dies...
Those who want to leave can leave as after all it's their wish to leave. Nobody(admins or mods) will miss you except only your friends who you made in the forum. That too no issue, as we have other forums, IM, SN etc to stay in touch.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 21, 2009)

> Will remain here till the forum dies...



Judging from current position of the forum.. It will rot before it dies...


----------



## girish.g (Mar 21, 2009)

lol. nice signature dude.


----------



## utsav (Mar 21, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> Well , some ppl tried it (*forum.techspot.in) . but sadly didn't achieve what was expected.
> 
> I am still here because of old friends. Otherwise TE is far better option.



TE is a perfect example of a well managed forum but still i find TDF members better and more frank than TE ones. Also we hav those unique threads like love story one and many others which u wont find on other forums.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Disc_Junkie said:


> +1. I agree with you. 6 admins who are the makers of the #1 Technology Magazine is ignoring their official website. Really sad!!!



Get a life. Have u ever tried to understand the work load on the admins. They hav lotsa work at their disposal. The head admin Raaabo is the Editor of  Digit mag. Do u hav any idea how much work load a editor has? .i will put the blame for the current condition of this forum to 9 dot 9 mediaworx. The main management. They r responsible for keeping the forum well managed. They hav put extreme work load to a few bunch of people and are enjoying themselves in some spa. They hav enough money and can easily pay to some third party for fixing the forum problems.


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 21, 2009)

^ Even I hate the fact that 9dot9 owns Digit now. The forum felt foreign since..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 21, 2009)

utsav said:


> TE is a perfect example of a well managed forum but still i find TDF members better and more frank than TE ones. Also we hav those unique threads like love story one and many others which u wont find on other forums.



+1


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 21, 2009)

utsav said:


> Get a life. Have u ever tried to understand the work load on the admins. They hav lotsa work at their disposal. The head admin Raaabo is the Editor of  Digit mag. Do u hav any idea how much work load a editor has? .i will put the blame for the current condition of this forum to 9 dot 9 mediaworx. The main management. They r responsible for keeping the forum well managed. They hav put extreme work load to a few bunch of people and are enjoying themselves in some spa. They hav enough money and can easily pay to some third party for fixing the forum problems.



Ya I agree that they have got a real heavy load on their head but the admins should protest against the 9dot9 people. They just couldn't see all this happen sitting like a dumb. It is happening from quite a few weeks and just making threads with this issue won't do. They should take some action. In fact it is their own official website which thousands of people comeby while browsing. When they find the server down, they will just ignore the website or will have a negative attitude towards the website which hampers their mag growth to a high level. I don't blame the admins for this but they shouldn't sit dumb and watch these. They should protest against the 9.9 people.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Rockstar11 said:


> +1



+1+1


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 21, 2009)

bye


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 21, 2009)

You young members of the forum are really young ! Thats not a reason to leave , let me guess , how many old members have said to leave in this thread , just count and tell me . I have been here since the forum came into being . It has gone many ups and downs , from php to vb , mod resignations to new ones , forum downtimes , etc . 

Guys its us who do it , dont leave but fight for it . If i were like you i wouldn't be here for this long now !


Thanks,
Regards,
Expertno.1


----------



## krates (Mar 21, 2009)

*i am making a new forum today for TDF members now...... tomorrow or day after tomorrow it will be up !!! *


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 21, 2009)

krates said:


> *i am making a new forum today for TDF members now...... tomorrow or day after tomorrow it will be up !!! *



Ribbon main kaatunga udghaatan samaroh mein.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 21, 2009)

I go nowhere. period.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 21, 2009)

I ain't leaving either. It's like giving up in the face of problems.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 21, 2009)

krates said:


> *i am making a new forum today for TDF members now...... tomorrow or day after tomorrow it will be up !!! *



What is the name of the forum? Is it Thin Digit.


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 21, 2009)

krates said:


> *i am making a new forum today for TDF members now...... tomorrow or day after tomorrow it will be up !!! *


dont worry i will give you 50 gb of space and 200 gb of bandwidth a month for FREE , and then let me see how u r gonna make it up like thinkdigit . Even more i can give my full 250gb/1000gb plan to you for free , but i challenge you , you cant make a community like digit . But then also best of Luck !


----------



## utsav (Mar 21, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> What is the name of the forum? Is it Thin Digit.



Soch Digit Adda


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 21, 2009)

^^^


----------



## krates (Mar 21, 2009)

expertno.1 said:


> dont worry i will give you 50 gb of space and 200 gb of bandwidth a month for FREE , and then let me see how u r gonna make it up like thinkdigit . Even more i can give my full 250gb/1000gb plan to you for free , but i challenge you , you cant make a community like digit . But then also best of Luck !



you need not worry i have a dedicated server 

i was just joking to make digit admins take some steps


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 21, 2009)

now what are you waiting for , leave !


----------



## Rahim (Mar 21, 2009)

Its like announcing "I am leaving" and then waiting for someone to kick him out 
Also those parting ways should request Admins to delete their accounts


----------



## utsav (Mar 21, 2009)

expertno.1 said:


> now what are you waiting for , leave !



Pehle aap


----------



## krates (Mar 21, 2009)

you know *victor_rambo before your post mismanged forum one* .. the forum was very good.... and now


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 21, 2009)

> Get a life. Have u ever tried to understand the work load on the admins. They hav lotsa work at their disposal. The head admin Raaabo is the Editor of Digit mag. Do u hav any idea how much work load a editor has?


I'm sorry but thats not actually an excuse. Everyone has their own work load. People learn to multi-task or suck it up and adjust. If someone doesn't have time for the forum , then find someone who does. Its not like all these people picked up pitchforks out of the blue. Its been ages since the poster has been stating the same problems.


----------



## utsav (Mar 21, 2009)

FilledVoid said:


> I'm sorry but thats not actually an excuse. Everyone has their own work load. People learn to multi-task or suck it up and adjust. If someone doesn't have time for the forum , then find someone who does. Its not like all these people picked up pitchforks out of the blue. Its been ages since the poster has been stating the same problems.



Did u read my complete post b4 commenting? I guess not.  i said that they shud pay to some third party for keeping the forum managed as they cant put extreme load on a few bunch of ppl and expect every thing to be working fine.


----------



## Goten (Mar 21, 2009)

Bye bro.
This forum sux now.
R.I.P TDF.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 21, 2009)

I am not going out. I love this forum.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 21, 2009)

> Did u read my complete post b4 commenting? I guess not. i said that they shud pay to some third party for keeping the forum managed as they cant put extreme load on a few bunch of ppl and expect every thing to be working fine.


As a matter of fact I did. My point was explaining that your work load is a reason for the sub par standards of a forum that was going pretty well is hardly an excuse. Either way I don't think my post was directed as a personal attack or anything. As far as I am concerned whether they put an additional person / team / company for the betterment of the forum is their call.  As a person who frequents this forum I think I have the right to ask for changes as the other posters. Hence the thread and the other kabillion of them which have been left ignored since what last two months?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 21, 2009)

A request to all who are arguing here, plz report to this thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109375&page=6

and talk constructive


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 21, 2009)

utsav said:


> Soch Digit Adda


*www.easyfreesmileys.com/smileys/free-happy-smileys-322.gif 									*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/happy/happy0071.gif


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 21, 2009)

Hmm Very difficult to leave a forum since i have been here for lets see,hmm May 2004. 
   I think i will wait here till things get better.TE is ok for buying things and other geek stuff but for fun it always will be ThinkDigit. 
   However feels sad to see there is not a single Admin comment in this thread.Comeon Admins its not as if people will brick you.

    The desperation is there only for that one answer from you.


----------



## alter_ego (Mar 21, 2009)

Cry Babies!!!

Life ko itni seriously naa lo yaaron!!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 21, 2009)

alter_ego said:


> Cry Babies!!!
> 
> Life ko itni seriously naa lo yaaron!!!



life ko seriously lo but internet ko mat lo.Demand toh log aise kar rahe hai yeh chahiye woh chaiye forum mein jaise yahan paise dete ho. Nahi acha lagta toh na aao.Kaunsa admin sabko pakar pakar forum mein zabardasti laa rahe hai.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 21, 2009)

me aint going no where ...


its like ditching Man Utd after 2 consecutive defeats


----------



## krates (Mar 21, 2009)

^^^ rofl..

jab earthquake aata hai tab sabse pehle rats bhaagte hai


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 22, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> Nahi acha lagta toh na aao.Kaunsa admin sabko pakar pakar forum mein zabardasti laa rahe hai.



+1


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 22, 2009)

SO IS THE PREGNANT MAN GONE ALREADY ...... !!!!!!!! GOOD RIDDANCE ..... ARTY !!

or maybe he will post a thread sometime this week ... Why i didn't leave the forum ...


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 22, 2009)

What a waste of a thread. I just read all four pages. I think those who want to leave can just leave, instead of trying to create a scene. A lot of us put in a little time helping out here at no cost, so I do not think ANYONE can complain that their queries are not answered on time etc.

And once again, those who want to leave, remember

*No one is indispensable.*


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 22, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> What a waste of a thread. I just read all four pages. *I think those who want to leave can just leave, instead of trying to create a scene*. A lot of us put in a little time helping out here at no cost, so I do not think ANYONE can complain that their queries are not answered on time etc.



No one spoke a truer word on this thread than that, man! I completely agree.

In fact, I'm wondering why this thread has not been closed yet! It just might be closed soon. I know for a fact that kalpik is viewing this thread currently. . (Yes, I spy! )


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 22, 2009)

^ +1


----------



## n2casey (Mar 22, 2009)

I am also not happy coz of bugs & post quality but leaving the forum is not a solution.
According to me, bugs can be tolerated if the post quality is good and post quality depends only on us. So we are responsible for this. I often visit MS forums and there also I can find lot of bugs, but since the post quality is good so I will keep visiting.
Even I m not able to give some time to post something here but then also I always try to be online on TDF coz sometimes I can find some good posts too.


----------

